

Ethiopian kids hack OLPCs in 5 months with zero instruction - JeremyMorgan
http://dvice.com/archives/2012/10/ethiopian-kids.php

======
aaronsnoswell
Absolutely amazing stuff. Makes me wonder if we're doing something wrong with
education in the 'modern' western world.

